# Burger king surge



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

A little late.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nah, I rather have the "No more guesswork" surge from McDonald's.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Just wait until upfront Surge comes to your town and you get to see BK mix it. Carbonated water, globs of corn syrup (excuse me... corn "sugar"), green dye no3, yellow dye no12, horse piss and a dash of cocaine. Mmm mmm!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Just wait until upfront Surge comes to your town and you get to see BK mix it. Carbonated water, globs of corn syrup (excuse me... corn "sugar"), green dye no3, yellow dye no12, horse piss and a dash of cocaine. Mmm mmm!


Add a bottle of Everclear and now you have college frat jungle juice.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Add a bottle of Everclear and now you have college frat jungle juice.
> View attachment 284419


I remember doing flaming Dr. Pepper shots 28 years ago with Everclear. It is like drinking right out of the pump.


----------

